# Euro tunnel to Annecy...how ?



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Right people, we are off on the 7.30 at Euro tunnel this Friday and would like to know the route options down to Annecy ie The Quickest, 0r the cheapest , or the best overall.

Last but not least a recomended first stop over the other side an hour after our arrival on the continent heading south( approx 9.30)

Thanks

Dinger


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Annecy*

Hi

Only done this in a coach and that was basically

Calais - Reims - Troyes - then the A39, A40 and A41. This route is pretty much tolls all the way.

Toll free, or best route, I have no idea!

I slept at Cite Europe a couple of weeks ago.

Russell

Edit - a quick look at the map suggests - Calais - Lille - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz- Nancy - Besancon could be the way to go. At a guess, a fair few miles further though. Just over a hour from Calais and you could stop at Mons, small town in Belgium with an aire. Never stayed at the aire, but I have stayed at the motorway service area. You might add miles this way, but toll free plus cheap diesel in Luxembourg etc???


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*calais to Annecy*

cheers Russell , will have alook at the Route planner and The Mons Aire suggestion.....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Annecy*

Hi

Just having a read of my coaching diary and note that the journey from Sorrento, on board a Supreme Holidays Neoplan was done as follows.

Etc etc to Milan, overight stop, then Simplon Pass, Geneva, Besancon, Dijon, overnight stop.

Next day - via Luxemourg and into Belgium. I can't recall any particular problems with the journey although I do seem to remember the city walls at Besancon and traffic there.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The quickest would be to head to Troys Then Dijon using tolls, this is slow if you want toll free.

It you want quick without tolls I would go via Luxembourge (Cheap derv) Metz, Nancy. Nearly all free motorway, easiest way to follow would be set your sat nav to toll free and head that way.

I have done this route and it still takes all day mind.


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Anney*

Do as Richard says and go via Luxembourg . Traffic can be heavy around Nancy and Metz but worth it for the toll and diesel savings.

We always go via this route but usually we go via hook of holland with tesco deals or pay for the hull ferries.

Take a trip in the air for me when you get there.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

It will take all day though as it is almost 600 miles to Annecy via Metz from Calais! About 50 miles shorter via Reims but the toll saving would be tremendous.

If I was doing it tomorrow, I would try to get an earlier tunnel and then push right on into Belgium. It's one of those distances that is on the borderline of one or two overnight halts.

Russell


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've stayed in most of the motorway aires between Calais and Reims at one time or another - I wouldn't particularly recommend them, though they're OK if you just want to get your head down for a few hours. The trouble with arriving after 10pm is that most are full of lorries by that time.

Try and avoid parking amongst the lorries unless you enjoy being woken up by refridgerator motors running all night :wink:

We did Calais to Samoens (a bit beyond Annecy) in Feb to go skiing - took around 9 hours and, if memory serves me correctly, about £100 in tolls each way. We went Reims-Troyes-Dijon-Bourg, but we were trying to cover the maximum distance in the shortest possible time. I'm sure that going via Belgium / Luxembourg would be cheaper, but we didn't have much time.

Following advice from MHF, we took the A39 from Dijon to Bourg en Bresse rather than pressing on South to Macon. It was certainly a fine road.

Coming back, we stopped half way at the aire at Geraudot near Troyes, which is lovely.

On the way down, if you're not happy with Motorway service stations, then you might look at the aire at Bellicourt north of Saint Quentin. I've not been there myself, but others say it's very nice, just by the mouth of the Riqueval canal tunnel.

Failing that, have a rummage through Camping-car infos which has photos and user reviews of aires. The Google map view is useful for seeing how close they are to your intended route.

Morph.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Annecy*

Thanks people .....

Just need to get a palce to rest aan hour down from Calais

Teenymob your Avatar was my ispiration, but dont get too carried away as ive paraglided off a ciff in Turkey (Ouladeniz) with that well know paragliding company " Skysports " I kid you not :lol:

Lady dinger suggested she wanted warmth so Annecy it is.......as for jumping off a mountain................ :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Annecy*



dinger said:


> Thanks people .....
> 
> Just need to get a palce to rest aan hour down from Calais
> 
> ...


It is June so Expect rain/Sun/Rain/Sun etc

TM


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Annecy*

[It is June so Expect rain/Sun/Rain/Sun etc

TM[/quote]

Must be a typing error .....should read SUN SUN SUN ........ 8O


----------

